# Question about Electric Furnace



## jessiesue (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a mobile home furnace, around 51,000 btu, heat only. We have around 700 square feet house. It would be tricky getting duct work installed under the house, and have no attic space. Has anyone ever or have any thoughts of build an insulated box with vent in it and install the furnace atop this. I plan on putting it in the mud room and all rooms are adjacent to it. Can this work? An advice is appreciated,


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Do you currently have a central furnace or do you have electric heaters in each room?


----------



## jessiesue (Jan 24, 2011)

Electric heaters in each room. We have been working all summer on an addition to our small cabin and didnt get the furnace installed. We plan on putting duct work in but aren't able to right now.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

You could do that. I'm guessing the flow of the air through the furnace is from bottom to top. That means the box the furnace sits on does not have to be insulated. That will need a screened opening for the return air. You would need a box on top of the furnace to connect the duct work. I'd use insulated flexible duct to feed the rooms. 

Is the furnace new or used?

If it's a used furnace and gas fired I'd *check the combustion chamber for cracks* which could allow carbon monoxide to enter the rooms. 

If you go with that use plenty of smoke detectors and CO detectors. Get the smoke detectors that are dual action. FWIW, CO detectors, at least in the past, didn't last forever.

While building the system remember wood burns, metal does not.

If the furnace is electric the usual issues with electricity apply. Make sure the service isn't overloaded and the power to the furnace is installed correctly.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Darren said:


> I'm guessing the flow of the air through the furnace is from bottom to top.


 In All my Mobile Homes with a furnace the air goes in the top and out the bottom into the duct work.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Fire-Man said:


> In All my Mobile Homes with a furnace the air goes in the top and out the bottom into the duct work.


Thanks! That makes sense for a structure w/o an attic.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

also make sure your electrical can handle an electric furnace. Many mobile homes only have 100amp service, you may need 200amp to support an electric furnance.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Gary in ohio said:


> also make sure your electrical can handle an electric furnace. Many mobile homes only have 100amp service, you may need 200amp to support an electric furnance.


The OP:



> I have a *mobile home furnace*, around 51,000 btu, heat only. We have around *700 square feet house*.


----------

